# Who will start at center for the Serbian team?



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

Divac has declared that he will not play center for the National team... this summer Djuro Ostojic manned the center spot, but though the guy has a lot of heart I think Krstic should get a chance. He put up close to 20 ppg his last 5 in Euroleague and from what I've seen of Partizan, he looks tough to stop.

IMO some other candidates, though not as qualified, are Rebraca, Tomasevic, and possibly Drobnjak.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Krstic or Tomasevic...

If Divac isn't going to play, then Tomasevic is the better replacement... He's as good passer, and also a great rebounding and defender. Not to mention the flopping, and the 'off-game' intimidating to the rival players...

But Krstic is the better player, it's just that with so much offensive talent in the court, probably Tomasevic fits better in the starting five


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

I think even if Divac did play he would struggle for court time. He's not the player he used to be.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

The best answer would undoubtedly be Rebraca. After Radja, I don't remember ANY center that would play with such ease and domination in Europe.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Didn't Rebraca had some injury problems???


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

Rebraca suffered from heart problems and played two games for the Hawks after the Pistons traded him. Since then he hasn't played... wonder if he's actually worse than Jason Collier and other CBA type guys on that team or if other factors took him out. In any case, I think he's half the player he used to be... but that still isn't terrible.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Is Darko going to play in the NT????


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

Doubt it... He's prob more concerned with the NBA right now... and besides he is not looking good AT ALL.


----------

